# 1885 Weight



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks like the 1885 frameset is about .5 of lb more than a Cannondale CAAD and 1.5 lbs more than some thin wall frames with carbon steering tubes-I suppose similar to the super lite model of the 1885 which is not sold in the U.S. What is the justification for purchasing the Bianchi 1885? For example does the strength or stiffness justifiy additional weight? Even though not "lite" does it have snapp and acceration?


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

It's heavier but I think it does have that snap that contributes to acceleration. Mine is really fun to ride. What is the super lite model? do you mean the FG Lite?


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the response. Yes I had the FG in mind. I understand it is no longer sold in the US.
I have a custom steel and just crashed a Look doing structural damage that at least one expert repair person will not attempt to repair because it may fail. Damage is at a very high stress location. I'm sure someone would repair it but if it were to fail-back to the ER or worse:cryin: I want a second bike to my steel and I'm reluctant to put big $ back into a carbon frame. Never had an Al. frame and thought I would give one a try. The 1885, Van Dessel Hellafaster, BMC, CAAD are the types of resonably light, stiff, responsive frame sets I'm interested in. I have enough parts to build up three bikes


----------



## padawan716 (Mar 22, 2008)

Sweet. I've got both the 1885 and a BMC Streetfire. The streetfire was a recent acquisition and I'm going to give it a test ride when I strip down my Look frame (to paint). I know the 1885 is a nice frame, and it feels lighter and ready to jump when compared to the Look. The Look is smoother, though I'm hesitant to call it noticeably more comfortable. Both are stiff enough for me at this point. The BMC looks like it would be more stiff though, given the massive ovalized downtube at the bottom bracket and the shaped chainstays.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

padawan716 said:


> Sweet. I've got both the 1885 and a BMC Streetfire. The streetfire was a recent acquisition and I'm going to give it a test ride when I strip down my Look frame (to paint). I know the 1885 is a nice frame, and it feels lighter and ready to jump when compared to the Look. The Look is smoother, though I'm hesitant to call it noticeably more comfortable. Both are stiff enough for me at this point. The BMC looks like it would be more stiff though, given the massive ovalized downtube at the bottom bracket and the shaped chainstays.


To dig out my old post, Padawan have you ridden your Streetfire yet and if so how does it compare to the 1885?


----------

